# need new surround speakers



## velillen (Oct 23, 2010)

Well i bought myself a new house. love the house minus one thing. There just isnt room for my surround speakers. So i come seeking advice!

Equipment currently 

Receiver- Onkyo 607
Front L/R - boston Acoustics VR3
Center - BA VRC
Old surrounds were BA VR1's
Subwoofer - DIY tempest-x 15" driver

i do plan to eventually get a newer receiver with 3d. move the onkyo 607 into the bedroom and use the VR1's there.

Here are some pictures of the room to give a better idea. First pic is from the "dining" room looking towards the tv. Gives an idea on why the vr1's wont work lol. Second is from the front door looking towards dining room.


















My idea is to get some smaller bipole (dipole?) speakers and mount them in line with the couch. Each is pretty much equal distance from the main listening point. 'd mount one between the fireplace and the window and the other would just be on the wall in the "passageway" beside the couch.


But here is my real questions...what speakers to get. The boston acoustics VRX matches my set but i cant find them anywhere. Well i found one pair but the guy wanted a price i wasnt willing to pay.

Another option was the emotiva ERD-1's which seem to be recommended. but they are a 4ohm speaker so i wasnt sure how well that would work with the onkyo 607.

Any other options you can recommend for me? Is a plain bookshelf all i need or would i still benifit froma bi/dipole?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I think haveing the option to go from dipole to bipole is alway's nice and can help if you have different configurations problems. I have these and really like them just because of that reason. They sound great and ,IMO, are reasonably priced. http://store.cambridgesoundworks.com/dp/B00345E900


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have that same couch, even the same throw pillow... :T


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

For the budget minded, these are good and 8 ohms - HTD
http://www.htd.com/Products/level-two-speakers/Level-TWO-Surround


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## velillen (Oct 23, 2010)

chashint said:


> I have that same couch, even the same throw pillow... :T


haha it was my parents. They bought it probably almost 10 years ago by now. Still in great shape though. When i moved they figured o give me the couch so we can buy new furniture  not thta im complaining over a free couch!



And thanks Tcario and Zieg for the options. Cheaper is always better in my book! I'd forgot to mention i was expecting/budgeting to pay more in the ~400/pair range. Either of you wall mounted either of those? Pretty simple and easy with included parts?


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

You could also look into the Axiom Audio QS4's, although they're definitely on the high end (plus a little) of your range.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

velillen said:


> haha it was my parents. They bought it probably almost 10 years ago by now. Still in great shape though. When i moved they figured o give me the couch so we can buy new furniture  not thta im complaining over a free couch!
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks Tcario and Zieg for the options. Cheaper is always better in my book! I'd forgot to mention i was expecting/budgeting to pay more in the ~400/pair range. Either of you wall mounted either of those? Pretty simple and easy with included parts?


I have mine wall mounted and with some std wall mounts available just about at any AV store it is very easy.


----------

